# قناة الحياة المسيحية على النايل سات (الفكر)



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*بأسم المسيح*
*تم بدء ارسال قناة الفكر المسيحيةعلى النايل سات*
*بتردد 11354 عمودى*
*27500*
*3/4*
*هذة القناة*
*هى قناة الحياة المسيحية الموجودة على القمر الاوربى *
*بتردد*
*11411*
*27500*
*افقى*
*ولكنها الان تبث على النايل سات بأسم قناة الفكر بدلا من قناة الحياة*
*وبدلا من قناة الملكوت*
*المعلومات اكيد من صديقى كنت بحاكية على الهاتف *
*وهو حكالى انها حتى شغالة هلا *
*واكيد فيكم تجربوا هيك*
**
*سلام ونعمة*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

ميييرسى ليك يا جوجو 
ويااااااااارب القناة تكون سبب بركة اكتر ما هى بركة كبييييييييرة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

*امين ياربى يسوع*
*دى خطوة بمنتهى الجمال بجد*
*ان تكون قناة تبشيرية مثل هيك على القمر النايل سات*
*شكرا اكتير لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*
**​


----------



## zezza (18 أغسطس 2009)

صح الكلام ده يا جوجو 
انا لسة متفرجة على جويس ماير 
بس يارب بقى تكمل و تستمر و ما يحصلش زى ما حصل الاول و تكون سبب بركة و خلاص لكثيريين
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## maged18 (18 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي جدا وانا فعلا نزلتها عندي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2009)

*خبر جميل جدا يا جوجو

بس يارب تستمر علي طول

وانا هنزلها واشوفها دلوقتي

شكرا ليك ياحبي​*


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> صح الكلام ده يا جوجو
> انا لسة متفرجة على جويس ماير
> بس يارب بقى تكمل و تستمر و ما يحصلش زى ما حصل الاول و تكون سبب بركة و خلاص لكثيريين
> ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


*لا انشاللة بتستمر *
*ويارب تكون سبب بركة لانها بمكان جميل جدا على ها القمر *
*بها الشكل ناس كتير هتستفاد منها *
**
*شكرا الك ولتواجدك*
*ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ميرسي جدا وانا فعلا نزلتها عندي


**
*كويس*
* يارب كل اخوتى يعرفو ينزلوها مثلك هيك*
*او يكونو على دراية بأنظمة الريسيفر*
**​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر جميل جدا يا جوجو​*
> 
> *بس يارب تستمر علي طول*​
> *وانا هنزلها واشوفها دلوقتي*​
> ...


*امين ياربى يسوع*
*نصلى كلنا لأستمراريتها*
*اوكى يا ميكو*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبى*​


----------



## Coptic Mena (18 أغسطس 2009)

*انا مجربتش القناة عندى بس لو الكلام دة صح دى بركة عظيمة يا

 اخواتى القناة دى سبب تنصير 5 مليون مصرى لغايت دلوقتى ولسة

 القناة دى بتبين عورة الاسلام اللى هو مش دين هو سياسة للقتل

و لتجميع المال 

وياريت القناة دى تستمر بركة عظيمة وشكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## just member (18 أغسطس 2009)

mena_hitman قال:


> *انا مجربتش القناة عندى بس لو الكلام دة صح دى بركة عظيمة يا*​
> 
> *اخواتى القناة دى سبب تنصير 5 مليون مصرى لغايت دلوقتى ولسة*​
> *القناة دى بتبين عورة الاسلام اللى هو مش دين هو سياسة للقتل*​
> ...


*الكلام صحيح يا اخى 100%*
*وناس  كتير منزلاها *
*وفيك تجرب والتردد مكتوب لحضرتك*
*وهى فعلا سبب بركة كبيرة لناس كتير *
*بتحتاج تعرف عن ربنا*
**
*شكرا الك ولمرورك*​


----------



## majedes (19 أغسطس 2009)

hi to all 

passing from gogle
 majedes andraous tuomyu aziouos tuomyu 

 go to hell and burn NILE 

Correction TO ALL 
nile  

is kicking out all channels of same staff  

11356v27500 ALHAYAT TV ONE OF NOORSAT TRANSPONDERS


THEY STOP IT 3 TIME  FROM EVERY HIGH HIGH  MANY PEOPLE


IT CAN can happen again


These transponders does not belong to nilesat at all  

 10892h27500

10910v27500 

11316v27500 

11334h27500 

11411h275007 


11356v27500  


11373h27500 

10873V27500

 

EVEN JASCO PROMO 



  ITdoes belong   TO THE MOST FREE BROCAST IN ALL SAUDI  Jordanian & Bahraini  NOORSAT kick BACK
hOn tRavEL  majedes andraous  aziouos tuomyu good good knowledge is good  copy paste  is no good


----------



## majedes (19 أغسطس 2009)

many thanks to you all  

good byayaysy


----------



## Coptic Mena (19 أغسطس 2009)

*القناة حقيقى موجود على النايل سات وباسم الفكر وربنا يجعلها بركة

 كبيرة لكل الناس وتنور عيون المسلمين اللى مش راضية تتفح للنور

 والخلاص الحقيقى والملكوت*​


----------



## just member (19 أغسطس 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*تكون بركة لكل الناس*
*وكلة ربنا تملا قلوب كل المسكونة*
*شكرا لتواجدك الطيب*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## dido4u (19 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا القناة كانت موجودة امبارح بس انهارد اتشالت 
ياريت اللي يعرف اي تجديدات او سبب قطع البث يقولي 
انا مش فاهم لما هم واثقين في نفسهم اوى كدة لية مش عايزين القناة دي بالذات على النايل سات


----------



## Coptic Mena (19 أغسطس 2009)

*يا اخى مينفعش النور يكون وسط الظلمة مينفعش الملاك يكون وسط

 الشياطين القناة دى بمثابة الملح الذى يوضع على الجرح هى فعلا

 القناة كانت موجودة امبارح وشغالة وتمام وانا جبتها بنفسى النهاردة

 القناة موجودة بس سواد متشفرة 

السبب طبعا زى البث الاول لقناة الحياة بركة القناة دى يااخوتى واصلة

 للكل بعيدا عن وجودها على النايل سات ام لا بس الذى افكر فية لية

 تم تغيرر اسم القناة لقناة الفكر 
*​


----------



## dido4u (19 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن ان يكون لتغيير اسم القناة سببين
اولهما لوجود قناة اخرى على النايل سات تحمل نفس الاسم(الحياة)
ثانيهما مجرد مماطلة من مسؤلى البث للتغطية على الحدث


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الصليب

انا فرحت خالص لما عرفت انها رجعت تانى

انا لسه مش نزلتها بس هقوم حالا انزلها
ويارب تفضل موجوده

ميرسى يا جوجو للخبر الجميل*​


----------



## totty (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يوووووووووه

انا كتبت ردى على الموضوع مكنتش واخده بالى ان فى صفحه تانيه للموضوع

يعنى هيا اتشفرت ولا ايه بالظبببببببببببببط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وليه كده بس*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 أغسطس 2009)

للأسف ناس بتقول انها راحت

وانا اصلا مش عارف اجيبها بعد البحث الطويل

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا علي الخبر يا جوجو 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2009)

*القناه فعلت قفلت تاني

لكن معرفش ايه الاسباب

اكيد المسلمين هما السبب

انشاء الله القناه ترجع تاني عشان تنور عقول الاف المسلمين​*


----------



## youhnna (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااا على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الخبر


----------



## Coptic Mena (20 أغسطس 2009)

*اولا قناة الحياة اللى كانت باسم قناة الفكر على النايل سات هى كانت موجود على الاوربى كمان امبارح اتشفرت على النايل سات والنهاردة على الاوربى فى مشكلة القناة على الاوربى  علامة القناة من فوق موجودة بس سووواد ومفيش حاجة شغالةعلى فكرة ياجماعة قناة الفكر على النايل سات متشفرتش لانها ترددة شغال كويس جدا كل الحكاية انها سواد فقط بس القناة مش مشفرة يعنى فى شك انها ممكن تشتغل تانى 
*​


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2009)

*معلش*
*حتى صديقى اللى عرفنى الخبر حكى انها قفلت من تانى *
*ربنا قادر انها ترجع وتنور كلمة ربنا فى كل ارجاء الارض*
*معلش بقى سامحونى*

*بعد اذن كل الاعضاء*
*بقفل الموضوع لانة مالة فايدة تقريبا هلا*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

